# Flies for Grass Carp



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

I've seen a few posts on what flies to use for carp up north, but do any of you guys fish for grass carp on the fly? There are a bunch of lakes around here (east-central FL) slap full of carp and i would like to start fishing for them. What flies would i use????????


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Palm Coast tries to control the water plants with grass carp.
Paddling around in my canoe I get to see what they feed on.
Flowers that fall in the water, berries, bread scraps and
assorted dry dog and cat foods tossed in by homeowners on the
waterways. So the fly that works the best, is a small piece of
tan foam, glued to the hook, that looks like a kibble. Find a dock
where the homeowner feeds at a regular time, show up after
the feeding is over, and fling foam at the area in front of the dock.
I crimp the barb down so a release is just a matter of a little slack.
Some of the carp are as long as my leg, most are 18 to 24 inches long.
You should see the size of the handfed bluegills, dinnerplates.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

A buddy of mine in Miami fishes for them with a fly that looks like berries. Just spun deer hair, in the color of the berries, trimmed round like a berry. They work berry well and are berry easy to tie.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That wouldn't be Capt. Mark Hall, would it?
He's a berry good guide.

http://www.fliesandfins.com/article830.html


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

No. His name is Marcel.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Enjoyable read:


http://www.flyfisherman.com/midwest/dwcarp/


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

A friend of mine fishes golf course ponds for Grass Carp. A prime time is just after mowing when grass clippings are on the water. He carries some hooks and thread with him and will pick up some fresh cut grass and ties a small bundle around a hook shank. I guess this truly matching the Hatch!! He has caught some big grass carp with this technique. I have never tried it but he claim it works great!

Jim


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

How would you duplicate lawn clippings in tying a fly?
Another use for Astroturf, maybe?


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Another Grass Carp fly that might work down there is Sister Carols Grass Carp Fly. Here is a link As far as imitating grass, I have actually used Scud back and cut it to shape.

http://www.warmwaterflyfisher.com/flymonth/FOTM112005.htm

Here is a couple articles if you are interested. They mostly apply to Common Carp, but the techniques cross over to Grassies. 
http://www.fishexplorer.com/articles.asp?action=det&aid=19
http://www.fishexplorer.com/articles.asp?action=det&aid=31


----------

